# How to use electric hookup in French Aire



## SearchingforCider (Sep 7, 2022)

Thought we'd treat ourselves to a night in an Aire. Don't normally do this so we've never actually used our electric hookup on the road before. We're plugged in but nothing seems to be working. Wondered if anyone can suggest what I'm missing? There's a knob on the hookup point which looks like it needs to be turned with something similar to a radiator key. Electric is supposed to be included with the piece we paid to enter.


----------



## SearchingforCider (Sep 7, 2022)

False alarm, moved to a new hookup point and all good. That blue cheese in the fridge won't be getting any bluer today.


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 7, 2022)

You are very fortunate to find an aire with free electricity, it doesn’t happen very often, or maybe you are using one of the new commercial Aires that you have to pay for? Big step in the wrong direction if you ask me, I don’t agree with big companies ‘privatising’ the old free aires.
Glad your cheese is ok


----------



## witzend (Sep 8, 2022)

RoaminRog said:


> You are very fortunate to find an aire with free electricity, it doesn’t happen very often, or maybe you are using one of the new commercial Aires that you have to pay for? Big step in the wrong direction if you ask me, I don’t agree with big companies ‘privatising’ the old free aires.


And CCP have in their contract with the comunes that there in to ban motorhomes from all other parking areas forcing them to use their aires


----------



## barryd (Sep 8, 2022)

In France or anywhere for that matter it's worth having an EHU tester. Basically it's a standard EHU plug with about a foot of cable with a standard 240v three pin socket on the end, in which you plug in one of those cheap plug testers. Simply plug it in and if the plug testers lights up it's live. Mine also shows me if it's Reverse polarity or more importantly if it's earthed but the main thing it does is show you if the socket is live before you roll out 25 metres old EHU cable.  Think I got mine off eBay for a few quid but easy to make up.


----------



## SearchingforCider (Sep 8, 2022)

RoaminRog said:


> You are very fortunate to find an aire with free electricity, it doesn’t happen very often, or maybe you are using one of the new commercial Aires that you have to pay for? Big step in the wrong direction if you ask me, I don’t agree with big companies ‘privatising’ the old free aires.
> Glad your cheese is ok


No it's not a free one I'm afraid, paid €13 for the night including electricity, water and grey/black water disposal. Seems like a good deal to me as it's also a nicer spot to sit out than the free ones which we normally use.


----------



## yeoblade (Sep 8, 2022)

SearchingforCider said:


> No it's not a free one I'm afraid, paid €13 for the night including electricity, water and grey/black water disposal. Seems like a good deal to me as it's also a nicer spot to sit out than the free ones which we normally use.


Where are you staying?


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 11, 2022)

Is it run by Camping Car Parks?


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 11, 2022)

witzend said:


> And CCP have in their contract with the comunes that there in to ban motorhomes from all other parking areas forcing them to use their aires


Just simply move on, not too keen on extortion.
We always start looking for an overnight about 3pm, which gives us time if we’re not happy, plus if it happens to be a Friday, when the Continental world and his wife come out to play, if you are happy with the location, aim to stay until Mon, when the little darlings have to go back to school. Nothing worse than being tired and finding every Aire bursting to the brink.


----------



## tidewatcher (Sep 11, 2022)

So hooked up on a France Passion in Rhone area. Lovely spot with water, emptying and electric for five euro. Plugged in and so called reversed polarity light came on.  No problem, fished out my reverse polarity reverser (?) link and urged in again. Oooh errr… light still on. The link is good and worked before so…. Still on power and everything working fine, just somewhat unnerving….


----------

